# ipod 30go : changement batterie



## filox91 (19 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Mon ipod 30go tient de moins en moins à la charge (a peine 6heures...), j'ai donc décidé de changer la batterie, mais en recherchant sur differentes boutiques, je trouve enormement de batteries de toutes sortes, meme dans la catégorie ipod 3e gen. le nombre de mAh varie, que dois je choisir? Le plus fort possible? A quoi cela correspond til ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## filox91 (24 Juillet 2008)

help ?
s'il vous plaiiit


----------



## fandipod (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir mon chère comme nous le disons souvent google est ton amis!!!


Mias j'ai trouvé un site qui pourrait t'aider! Voici le lien :http://www.batteryupgrade.com/products.php?categorieId=47416941

C'est un site qui propose des batteries!!!


Voilà Bonne journée 



Fandipod


----------



## filox91 (24 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas le soucis, on en trouve plein des boutiques, mais pour le meme type d'ipod, on trouve plein de batteries differentes avec le nombre de "mAh" qui varie, donc àquoi cela correspond til? Je dois prendre le plus élevé?


----------



## fandipod (24 Juillet 2008)

Démonte ton ipod pourvoir qu'elle est la batteire adapté!!! Ou peut être téléphone au service client d'Apple qui pourra à l'aide du numéro de série de ton ipod te donné les références de ta batterie!!!!!



Voilà Bonne soirée.


fandipod


----------



## filox91 (25 Juillet 2008)

ba en fait les batteries sont triées par type d'ipod (ipod nano, 2nde generation, 3eme,...), mais pour un meme ipod, il y a plusieur sbatteries dont le nombre de mAh varie... Donc je pense quelles sont toutes compatibles avc le type dipod, mais que ce nombre change quelquechose (performances, ... ?).

Quelqu'un saurait?

Et les ipod video 30gg noirs et chromé derriere, c'est des 3eme generation cest ca?


----------



## fandipod (25 Juillet 2008)

Google est ton amis et pose directement la question à Apple!!!!


----------

